# Warning avoid RAMAIR



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

So over the Bank Holiday I decided to order an induction for our UK car 2010 Audi TT TFSI went onto RamAirs website and thought I would go for the top of the range one: 
Performance Stage 2 Oversized Air Filter Hard Pipe Induction Kit - Audi S3, TT & Seat Cupra R - 2.0 TFSI K04
SKU: JSK-101-DD-K04

Now ready through the description it stated works for the K03 and K04 I thought excellent will work if I upgrade the Turbo, the four main pictures are of the kit as shown and in the Vehicle Compatibility it stated :

(Audi	TT	2008, 2009, 2010	8J3 [2006-2014] Coupe	Coupe	2.0 TFSI quattro	1984ccm 200HP 147KW (Petrol).

So I thought great mine is a 2.0 TFSI AUDI as described in the Product title and in the Vehicle compatibility mine is a 2010 also ordered it and booked with performance centre to fit this alone with a Full Turbo Back exhaust, BOV, and full rolling road remap.

When the Kit arrived this morning first thing that struck me was paperwork stating VW not audi but then first page of the badly printed instructions a big picture of a VW Engine and a big red cross across the standard MK2 TFSI Engine.

I immediately emailed stating not happy you sent wrong kit, completely ignored so I sent message on their Facebook.

I eventually got a call from a Jumped up little ***ck that his first words were in a bulshey attitude "Im phoning as youve got a problem with us !!!" When I explained I ordered the kit for a Audi 2.0 TFSI he butted back in and said "No no your wrong there" immediately getting my back up yet again and proceeding to explain had I have taken my engine cover off and verified my Engine code  with the tiny small print after everything else confirming this was indeed for an Audi 2.0 TFSI 2010 it would CLEARLY show me I was wrong.

I explained that there website didn't show this correctly again I got "No no your wrong" when I stated I was getting it remapped he stated wasn't there problem and was down to me.

I have the voice recording of the whole conversation and seriously going to get my Web Companies both in the UK and US to broadcast it, if my successful fight fashion company acted like that I would have been as successful as we are now and if one of my employees spoke to a customer like RamAir did I would personally through them out the window and proceed to give them a Physical Warning :no: .

For £180 order you don't expect to be spoke to like a piece of dog deposit.

So rant over just please use someone else in fact all that provide me with an order confirmation of another companies Induction kit rather than RamAir will get 25% off in all our worldwide stores thats how peeved i am.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

No, no, no, you're wrong. :lol:


----------



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

I know if they were nearer the little ..... (wolly) was going to have a pro fighter come through the door like a bull in a china shop


----------



## Disco Kid (May 29, 2016)

Ah tits mate was on the verge of ordering one!!!??!!! Doh..


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> No, no, no, you're wrong. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Amazing how 1 bad review can put off a bunch of forum members from using a company...this is why customer service is so important...especially in the car modification industry!


----------



## Disco Kid (May 29, 2016)

bhavin85 said:


> Amazing how 1 bad review can put off a bunch of forum members from using a company...this is why customer service is so important...especially in the car modification industry!


Am still super keen but think from reading few other posts, the haven't updated their materials as to it fitting the TTS KO4..?!


----------



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

bhav that is exactly why they should of actually spoken to us like a human being rather than like i had just been caught for shoplifting, the purpose of warning is to deter others from getting the same experience. With tons of companies able to offer the same if not better air filter / induction kits they should be a little better at their attitudes.

I own a worldwide successful bespoke clothing label and from day one in 2000 to present day we are so appreciative of our customers, we have A-list clients and general public and either get the VIP experience to us every client customer or trade customer are our VIPs. That is I suppose why we are a worldwide success being sold in Harrods and Ramair are just a basic company.

I would love it to be a different outcome as I certainly don't feel it necessary to slam a company unless its necessary in extreme circumstances like this.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's insane that companies risk their reputation instead of ensuring a customer who happy to give them hundreds if quid gets the right part.


----------



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

Exactly Dash I love the look of the RamAir stuff dont get me wrong the silicone elbows etc are better than a £2k kit for our Lambo showcar in Vegas !! so that is saying something


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ramair are a tiny little company and their products are just copies of the original players


----------

